# Information for Eukanuba -Long Beach, Ca Dec4/5



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I know some of us are already planning to meet up at this show but thought I'd post more info on it!

It is going to be on Dec 4th and 5th at the Long Beach Convention Center. The judging program is now out
http://www.onofrio.com/jp/akci1jp.pdf

Maltese show at noon on saturday in ring 5 (and the toy group is saturday night)
There are NINE maltese entered (6 boys 3 girls) 

Emma is one of the nine maltese that will be showing :chili: 

My 11 yr old daughter Marina will be showing in Junior Showmanship some time on Saturday - I'm hoping it will be at 9am so she will be available to show Emma in the breed ring. BUT if she has the later time, I guess I'll be showing Emma. She will be showing Lucy in Junior Showmanship.

Anyway, hope to see some of you there! This is a show that is televised, so the groups are a big deal to watch. The toy group is on saturday night (about 9:30pm) ) How fun will be it be to have a huge SM group watching the toy group??


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

:chili:so great:chili:
I am so excited :chili:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

fleurdelys said:


> :chili:so great:chili:
> I am so excited :chili:


Will you be there?


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I will definitely try 
I love your dogs :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

fleurdelys said:


> I will definitely try
> I love your dogs :wub:


Oh fantastic! Do you live in california? We'll have to exchange cell numbers before hand so we don't miss each other! 

Thank you for the nice comment!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wish I could be there, but so glad I will get to see you both when you come to NY.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh Stacy, that sounds like so much fun! Hmmm, I am definitely going to see if I can make it happen and be there to cheer you guys on! I've never had a chance to watch the toy group in person at a dog show. My dh would rather watch the larger breeds, but he will be working lol. Maybe my daughter Jessica would come with me


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cutie Patootie said:


> Oh Stacy, that sounds like so much fun! Hmmm, I am definitely going to see if I can make it happen and be there to cheer you guys on! I've never had a chance to watch the toy group in person at a dog show. My dh would rather watch the larger breeds, but he will be working lol. Maybe my daughter Jessica would come with me


Oh excellent! The toy group will be late (what a long day for dogs and owners!) but the 12pm maltese ring time is more than manageable. 

Parking for Eukanuba is ok - last year it was POURING RAIN and we had to drive around for about 10 min before we found a parking space but didnt' have to deal with a lot of traffic (which I like!)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How exciting!! :chili:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I want to go this year. Does anyone know if there will be a Maltese booth in the Meet the Breeds section?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> I want to go this year. Does anyone know if there will be a Maltese booth in the Meet the Breeds section?
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Oh I hope you can make it Jules! It would be nice to finally meet you!

That's a good question abut Meet the Breeds... I haven't heard anything about it. I'll try to find out for you though!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I would love to go BUT ..... Have I mentioned that the kids cost me more now that they are out of the home than when they were younger? :w00t:

Two are in college so oh well. I am hoping to go to the AMA next year B)


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I wish I could go but so many things don't happen on the East Coast!!!! I know I will say it again but I will say it now - Good Luck to you, Marina, Emma, and Lucy!!!!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh I hope you can make it Jules! It would be nice to finally meet you!
> 
> That's a good question abut Meet the Breeds... I haven't heard anything about it. I'll try to find out for you though!


I'd love to meet you guys too!! I had planned to go last year, to learn more about the breed, but then I found Sarah ... and Poppy picked me, so I didn't go.

I'd still love to do the meet the breed just to learn more, and whatever else there is there.

Will everybody be posting here on when they'll be there, etc.?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

I just heard back from my breeder, who will be there on Saturday ... and she said Mary and Barbara are indeed setting up a booth in the Meet the Breed area.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> I just heard back from my breeder, who will be there on Saturday ... and she said Mary and Barbara are indeed setting up a booth in the Meet the Breed area.
> 
> HUGz! Jules



Oh good!!! So glad to hear that. I didn't even get over to the meet the breeds area last year. Thanks for checking that! And I'm glad Sarah will be there this year :aktion033:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh good!!! So glad to hear that. I didn't even get over to the meet the breeds area last year. Thanks for checking that! And I'm glad Sarah will be there this year :aktion033:


Me too ... I always love seeing her. She said she might bring Tika, who is Poppy's sister.

Since I have never been before, what all can you guys tell me that I should know? Things like parking, Poppy, what to do and what not to do? Should I buy tickets in advance, or just get them there? Etc.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> Me too ... I always love seeing her. She said she might bring Tika, who is Poppy's sister.
> 
> Since I have never been before, what all can you guys tell me that I should know? Things like parking, Poppy, what to do and what not to do? Should I buy tickets in advance, or just get them there? Etc.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Dogs not entered are not technically 'allowed' but last year they didn't police that TOO much. But just in case - I would probably plan to NOT bring him. Last year was a bit more 'lax' because they also were including class dogs (not just champions) But if you brought him and were hassled, maybe you could say that you were helping with the Meet the breed booth? That might work. 

Parking is decent. Pam and I are staying a closeby hotel and we will probably still have to drive and park, but it shouldn't be too bad. I'll check out how the shuttle is also.

dogs are NOT allowed in the audience for groups and that is pretty well policed. I had to park my dogs in the regular show area during groups. You will need tickets for the groups. All the info is in the judging program I provided a link for.

This is only my second year going so I'm not entirely certain on all the ins and outs!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

See this is why I want to move back to the mainland. I would love to see Emma and Marina in a show. I can't wait to see the pics:wub:. 

Stacy I just know your girls will do very well.:thumbsup:


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

mary-anderson said:


> See this is why I want to move back to the mainland. I would love to see Emma and Marina in a show. I can't wait to see the pics:wub:.
> 
> Stacy I just know your girls will do very well.:thumbsup:


Mary ... let's trade for a few months ... I'll take care of your place in Hawaii and you can take care of mine here in So Cal!! Hubby stays here though. :w00t:

It sounds like it might just be better off if I leave Poppy here at home. I don't want to run into any hassles. He is still not the best at being in the purse. :innocent:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Stacy,
I tried to PM you and this is what I got:
bellaratamaltese has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.
It was a pretty long msg. so hope it wasn't lost---let me know!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> Stacy,
> I tried to PM you and this is what I got:
> bellaratamaltese has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.
> It was a pretty long msg. so hope it wasn't lost---let me know!


well that was weird ... it shouldnt' have been full (yet, LOL) Can you try now?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok---I sent another, shorter msg. I didn't get that funny reply so maybe it went through?
Hey, what can I say, I live in Greece!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

A friend of mine is coming with me, and I'll be leaving Poppy at home. I just found out it is moving to Florida next year, so we might go both days.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

GRRR I can't edit this thread to give an 'update' in the title. I don't like that!!

Anyway, I got the judging stuff in the mail for Eukanuba and THANK GOODNESS Marina's juniors ring time is 9am so she will be available to show Emma in breed at noon. 

Of course, blech to the 9am ring time but better than ME having to show Emma, LOL!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> GRRR I can't edit this thread to give an 'update' in the title. I don't like that!!
> 
> Anyway, I got the judging stuff in the mail for Eukanuba and THANK GOODNESS Marina's juniors ring time is 9am so she will be available to show Emma in breed at noon.
> 
> Of course, blech to the 9am ring time but better than ME having to show Emma, LOL!


So the Maltese are showing at noon?

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

*Good Luck!*

I just want to tell you and Marina, congratulations and good luck at the show. I hope to see one of you on TV! :aktion033:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> So the Maltese are showing at noon?
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Jules, yes, maltese are showing at noon. I would plan to get there around 11:30 at the latest though just to deal with parking and finding the ring. Plus you can use that extra time to shop the vendors!



Stelkia Maltese said:


> I just want to tell you and Marina, congratulations and good luck at the show. I hope to see one of you on TV! :aktion033:


Thank you so much!! Hope to see you again soon. Maybe Pacific Rim this summer? We should definitely be going.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Jules, yes, maltese are showing at noon. I would plan to get there around 11:30 at the latest though just to deal with parking and finding the ring. Plus you can use that extra time to shop the vendors!


We are leaving here at 10:00 so we should be there by 11:30. :aktion033:

HUGz! Jules


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stacy, I'll be out of town that weekend so I want to wish you guys good luck now. I'll have my fingers crossed that Marina and Emma take breed!!!! It would be so cool for her to be on TV!!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Stelkia Maltese (Jun 3, 2008)

Hopefully, I'll be seeing you at Nationals.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What network will the tv coverage be on? I will be gone but want to record it!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maggieh said:


> What network will the tv coverage be on? I will be gone but want to record it!


It actually won't air until sometime january. They only have the groups on tv and the chances of Emma being in the toy group is pretty slim. I'll get some video of it though and post it on youtube.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> We are leaving here at 10:00 so we should be there by 11:30. :aktion033:
> 
> HUGz! Jules


Fabulous! We'll be ringside by that time, I'm sure. Ring 5.



The A Team said:


> Stacy, I'll be out of town that weekend so I want to wish you guys good luck now. I'll have my fingers crossed that Marina and Emma take breed!!!! It would be so cool for her to be on TV!!!!!!!! :chili:


Well, the chances of her winning breed and going onto group are pretty slim (like REALLY slim) but it will be a great experience for them both!


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so excited! My dh is taking the day off to go with me to the dog show  How many SM listers will be there?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Cutie Patootie said:


> I am so excited! My dh is taking the day off to go with me to the dog show  How many SM listers will be there?


Oh great! Make sure you find me - I'll pm you my cell number so you can text me (or call) if you cant' locate anybody. We'll be ringside by at least 11:45 (will probably be at the grooming area until then) 

Pam can't make now, work is sending her to San Jose.


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Jules, yes, maltese are showing at noon. I would plan to get there around 11:30 at the latest though just to deal with parking and finding the ring. *Plus you can use that extra time to shop the vendors!*
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!! Hope to see you again soon. Maybe Pacific Rim this summer? We should definitely be going.


I am so glad I found this thread. I was gonna go down Friday, for the Jack Bradshaw show. Didn't know the competition was going through the weekend.

So noon on Saturday at ring #5 :thumbsup: I will be there early to shop and observe the different types of dryers being used. 

Look forward to seeing you again 

Do you know if Cindy Landry will be there?


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

nekkidfish said:


> A friend of mine is coming with me, and I'll be leaving Poppy at home. I just found out it is moving to Florida next year, so we might go both days.
> 
> HUGz! Jules


OH FOR JOY!! In FLORIDA!!

I went to it (my first big dog show) when it was in Tampa a few years back. I went to Meet the Breeds....and that is how I started with Maltese!!!

So... Orlando, FL 2011!! I will be there... good Lord willing!!!!

Hurrah!!! 

I was hoping this year's show was on TV this weekend. But not until January?? Oh boo.....I can't wait that long!!! LOL

*GOOD LUCK, MARINA~!!!! ENJOY! *


----------

